# TIVO HD (S3 lite) was on Tivo.com! Update 6:35 CST: Tivo Just Yanked It!



## dvr4me (Jul 10, 2007)

Tivo's website is being updated with the Tivo HD (formerly known as the S3 lite)!

(deleted)


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice screen shot - hopefully this means that the TTG rumor is true too!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

They are showing it as "sold out" the last time I checked. Could they be moving that fast?


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

The new Tivo HD box is no longer on the web site (https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do), but in the note at the bottom of the page it still says:

"Series2 DVR: Record 2 basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel, at once.

TiVo® HD and Series3 DVR: Record 2 basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel, at once.

**Cable service required to receive cable channels. TiVo does not provide cable service."

Funny how they seemed to have screwed up the discription for S3 along with the Tivo HD.


----------



## dvr4me (Jul 10, 2007)

yunlin12 said:


> The new Tivo HD box is no longer on the web site (https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do), but in the note at the bottom of the page it still says:
> 
> "Series2 DVR: Record 2 basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel, at once.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it seems like they just substituted the name of the box (for the Series2DT 180) without updating the specs.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can't have a new TiVo box launch without TiVo screwing something up, can you?

Let's hope that this is the glitch for this launch.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

You are a crafty one looking in the gift center.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

It's back ... https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do

Check the attached graphic, which links to:

https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetails.do?boxName=180hourtivohd&boxsku=R65216

and references:

http://www3.tivo.com/buytivo/tivoboxes/180hourtivohd/content_main.html

Clicking it doesn't work properly, but it's "Tivo HD" for sure. Sharp. Savvy. Sweet.


----------



## dvr4me (Jul 10, 2007)

HDTiVo said:


> You are a crafty one looking in the gift center.


Hehe. I found another link that hasn't been disabled. Added the third image and a link below the image.


----------



## dvr4me (Jul 10, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> It's back ... https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxes.do
> 
> Check the attached graphic, which links to:
> 
> ...


I flushed my cache and reloaded the page... it's still gone on that link, but this link is showing the Tivo HD with a red bow.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Now I know why Apple closes their store before new products come out.

Someone needs to flog the TiVo webmaster with a wet noodle.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

dvr4me said:


> I flushed my cache and reloaded the page... it's still gone on that link, but this link is showing the Tivo HD with a red bow.


Hope whomever at Tivo is monitoring this thread has the description of the TivoHD changed - no where does it say you can record two shows at once.

That will really confuse people ...

Of course, the $500 MSRP difference between the "Tivo HD" and the "Series 3" will confuse even more, but that's a different story. 

edit: OK, so it has the "record 2 shows at once" icon.


----------



## dvr4me (Jul 10, 2007)

They updated some information on the primary Buy Tivo page to say:

"*TiVo® HD Series3 DVR: cableCARD customers may require 2 cards for dual tuner functionality."

However the Gift page has not been updated as of yet.

I just wish they would put in a disclaimer for the series 2 that says "Series2 DVR: Record 2 basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel (_using a digital cable box_), at once. Had they done that I wouldn't have bought the S2DT last week and cancelled it when I read the owners manual that it doesn't actually have a digital tuner capable of recording a digital channel without additional non-tivo provided equipment. I would have just waited for the Tivo HD.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Don't we owe it too them to just write it for them? If only they'd come to us, we'd be so willing to help.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Based upon the first picture, for MOST people, the S3 lite looks better than the S3, because it "replaces your cable box". I hope that is still made clear for the orig S3.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mattack said:


> Based upon the first picture, for MOST people, the S3 lite looks better than the S3, because it "replaces your cable box". I hope that is still made clear for the orig S3.


I doubt it will matter. The sales of the S3 will go even lower unless there is a correspoding MSRP drop for it.

So far, it seems the S3lite can do everything that S3 can do except look pretty. If I was looking for an HD Tivo, I don't see any reason to get an S3 over a lite.


----------



## sixtoe (Feb 23, 2004)

Well whaddya know? Just found a backdoor and ordered one.

/store/addbox.do?sku=R65216

Am I the first in the world? I should've ordered overnight shipping!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

sixtoe said:


> Well whaddya know? Just found a backdoor and ordered one.
> 
> /store/addbox.do?sku=R65216
> 
> Am I the first in the world? I should've ordered overnight shipping!


Sneaky devil! Maybe you'll get serial number 001.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Full link for those that want to order early:

https://www3.tivo.com/store/addbox.do?sku=R65216


----------



## Mongoos150 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice find! Will TiVo honor it though? I've been debating whether to get an S3 or stick with my cable provider's DVR, though this may push me over the edge. 

Seems a bit mistefying to me however - from the above link provided, with 1 year of service, price is $478.99. For only about $180 more I can get the S3 (refurb) with 1 year of service. Doesn't it seem silly to not go for the refurb S3? (This is coming from a DVR-n00b who has never had a cable box). The drive space doesn't bother me, but the interface WILL - I know noone has any sure fire way of knowing, but are there any ideas on whether the new HD DVR will have the same UI/OS as the S3?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like the link I saw earlier on selecting MSD disappeared. ??

Been a long time since I ordered a box from tivo.com - can you order an MSD box?


----------



## sixtoe (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I just got an order confirmation e-mail. Let's see what happens.


----------



## crouch (Jul 22, 2007)

Is there any way to order this thing without a service plan?

I have a Series 1 purchased in December 1999 with lifetime service and intend to apply my one free upgrade of lifetime service (offered to early purchasers of the Series 1) to the new "Tivo HD", but it looks like the only way to get the box is to buy a service plan at the same time. 

I desperately need this new box as my Series 1 suddenly died three days ago and I'm marooned without Tivo right now and not liking it. I've been waiting for the introduction of this new unit but am flummoxed about how to properly order it considering my circumstances. 

Any advice? Do I just order a plan with the box and then cancel the plan after calling Tivo and asking them to transfer the lifetime service? 

I'm a little worried about the money back details mentioned on the Tivo site since this could be characterized as a service renewal or hardware replacement/upgrade: "TiVo offers a 30-day money-back guarantee for TiVo Packages as described herein. Only initial activations of TiVo Packages are eligible for this offer. Service renewals, TiVo Package payment plan changes, and hardware replacements and upgrades are not eligible for this offer."


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Looks like the link I saw earlier on selecting MSD disappeared. ??
> 
> Been a long time since I ordered a box from tivo.com - can you order an MSD box?


Up until tonight, no. It might not be stable. I got it back when I logged in.

TiVo Bringing MSD to Bundles?


----------



## Mongoos150 (Jul 24, 2007)

Still debating between a refurb S3 and a TiVoHD... Any insight? Help out a TiVo-eager newbie?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Is it midnight, yet? I'm tired.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It's here! The box is bacck on the web page.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Made it to engadget, and dave zatz has tons of pictures and the new intro movie on his blog. I guess my trusty old S3 will soon be extinct, because the tivo HD is clearly a superior price for essentially the same hardware, not that I regret my purchase one bit. Nice job TiVo!!


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Oh well, me too I guess on the S3. No point to wonder if the extra $500 is worth the 10 months of S3. But it sure makes it much easier to add another HD Tivo to the house, nothing to complain about there.

I hope the M-card support in Tivo HD bodes well for SDV support in the future.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

The old S3 is still better hardware, so it's not like we're actually losing anything, as long as TiVo continues to support it. This is great news all around-- they cut the price by >60% without really touching the feature-set.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

rodalpho said:


> The old S3 is still better hardware, so it's not like we're actually losing anything, as long as TiVo continues to support it. This is great news all around-- they cut the price by >60% without really touching the feature-set.


What makes you think the S3 is better hardware? The chipsets are essentially equivilent, from what I've read.


----------



## chitown86 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just ordered a TiVo HD with 3yr monthly MSD. Order history shows the status as already shipped!!


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

It's THX certified, so presumably quieter, more circuitry isolation, etc. Also it has a bigger hard drive, a better remote, and a front-panel display. Not anything that I'd necessarily pay $500 for, mind you, but still better.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I always thought "THX certified" meant you were paying $100 for a sticker.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I always thought "THX certified" meant you were paying $100 for a sticker.


Probably true, though it does seem like my HD is louder than my S3.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

davezatz said:


> Probably true, though it does seem like my HD is louder than my S3.


Its $.03 for the sticker and $99.97 for the right to put the logo on it.

Just kidding.

I imagine in a 15-22 days we'll see some comparisons in performance between the two.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

rodalpho said:


> Made it to engadget, and dave zatz has tons of pictures and the new intro movie on his blog. I guess my trusty old S3 will soon be extinct, because the tivo HD is clearly a superior price for essentially the same hardware, not that I regret my purchase one bit. Nice job TiVo!!


I always wished the intro movie on my S3's was a bit more entertaining.


----------



## lament (Jul 6, 2005)

It's now officially online..

http://www.tivo.com/whatistivo/tivohd/index.html?WT.ac=HPTkovr_PhotoToWhat


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

rodalpho said:


> I guess my trusty old S3 will soon be extinct, because the tivo HD is clearly a superior price for essentially the same hardware, not that I regret my purchase one bit. Nice job TiVo!!


I think we got what we paid for, as early adopters, no complaints.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Redux said:


> I think we got what we paid for, as early adopters, no complaints.


I hope to keep mine for at least a couple of more years and I'm glad I got one with the cool display on the front. I use that more than I thought I would just to glance over and see what's being recorded when the TV is off.

I like the S3. I hope it stays current for awhile. The only thing that would probably tear me away is if somehow they can have two way communication with the new model and not the S3. That hasn't happened so I'm good. If that happened, then I'd jump ship, just to be able to order PPV from the menu instead of having to call. I know... But I HATE talking to CS reps and wading through all those menus asking me if I want spanish or english and please enter my ten digit number... I have no patience for it. The whole process just pisses me off.


----------



## sammydee (Sep 24, 2006)

Whee ... got mine on order. Site says 14-21 days shipping.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

rodalpho said:


> The old S3 is still better hardware


"Bigger hard drive, a better remote, and a front-panel display" is a pretty iffy substantiation of "better hardware" IMHO, surely not worth an extra $300, and perhaps not worth an extra $100. To be honest, if it wasn't for the nicer looking case on the S3, I'd have wish I had waited for the TiVo HD.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bicker said:


> "Bigger hard drive, a better remote, and a front-panel display" is a pretty iffy substantiation of "better hardware" IMHO, surely not worth an extra $300, and perhaps not worth an extra $100. To be honest, if it wasn't for the nicer looking case on the S3, I'd have wish I had waited for the TiVo HD.


I am just getting up this morning, but I went to bed last night thinking this TiVo HD may have some very interesting features/hardware capabilities that the S3 lacks. I am looking forward to finding out more.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

bareyb said:


> The only thing that would probably tear me away is if somehow they can have two way communication with the new model and not the S3.


Now _that_ would upset me. Profoundly.


----------

